# Time To BLACKBALL Jim Cornette



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

*Time To BLACK BALL Jim Cornette*

This stupid 70's fucktard needs to be banished once and for all. NWA made the right decision by not airing his racist fn bullshit tonight.

https://twitter.com/stopmestar/status/1196084539434700800


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Time To BLACK BALL Jim Cornette*

That remark doesn't surprise me coming from Cornette. :cornette

After the recent controversy over some other remarks, how much more will NWA put up with before his ass is canned?

EDIT: This is what Cornette said:

*



"Trevor Murdoch is the only person who can strap a bucket of fried chicken to his back and ride a motor scooter across Ethiopia. Trevor Murdoch can take care of himself!"

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

And jim cornette proves once again he is a fucking cunt yet people still defend this clown :heston


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

Fuck this bigot. I'm glad NWA VP had enough sense to stop NWA Power to tonight address this fucktard. Let him get banished into oblivion

https://twitter.com/stopmestar/status/1196084539434700800


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh god, that's fucking terrible.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

*Re: Time To BLACK BALL Jim Cornette*

It took me a minute to figure out what exactly was racist in that comment from NWA Powerrr, i'll admit. Yeah, that wasn't a good statement at all by Cornette.

The twitter link that directs to a story that Cornette was telling wasn't him calling anyone the N word though. He was repeating what someone else said...Although it's weird for him to be comfortable to even say the N word.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Gh0stFace said:


> Fuck this bigot ******.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: Time To BLACK BALL Jim Cornette*

It's not like the NWA couldn't predict what would happen.


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

Jazminator said:


>


No disrespect to homosexuals. I have a good amount of gay friends. "******" as in "you suck at battle rapping". You know what I mean, so STFU. Obv this fuck wasn't talking in this same vain so fuck this racist piece of shit.


----------



## denise cook (Nov 20, 2019)

*Re: Time To BLACK BALL Jim Cornette*

i laughed but im also not a pussy soooooo


----------



## headstar (May 16, 2012)

Cornette is a typical SJW hypocrite. I thought this was common knowledge.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Why is this in AEW section? None of the wrestlers or Cornette work for the company?

Is he going to sue someone and get Hogan money now?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Time To BLACK BALL Jim Cornette*

*That really wasn't a good statement move on his part. *


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Cornette is like the new Russo around here.


Never thought I'd see the day.


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

All Elite Wanking said:


> Why is this in AEW section? None of the wrestlers or Cornette work for the company?
> 
> Is he going to sue someone and get Hogan money now?


My bad about what I sent you. Was meant for someone else. But you're right this should be in general WWE section or W/E.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Waiting for a crying Jim Bakker style apology from Cornette.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

The only thing worse than a racist is a pussy. 

Stop being a pussy.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gh0stFace said:


> All Elite Wanking said:
> 
> 
> > Why is this in AEW section? None of the wrestlers or Cornette work for the company?
> ...


I mean it should be in the other wrestling section. He doesn't work for wwe either.



Awareness said:


> The only thing worse than a racist is a pussy.
> 
> Stop being a pussy.


OK boomer


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Damn that’s horrible.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Let me guess. This is about the chicken through Ethiopia comment.

I knew that would cause an issue.

Sucks people don't make a stink about NWA until Cornet says something stupid, but ultimately harmless.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

DOTL said:


> Let me guess. This is about the chicken through Ethiopia comment.
> 
> I knew that would cause an issue.
> 
> Sucks people don't make a stink about NWA until Cornet says something stupid, but ultimately harmless.


That link on twitter is an audio recording of Jim Cornette using the N word very freely when describing a black man


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Stinger Fan said:


> That link on twitter is an audio recording of Jim Cornette using the N word very freely when describing a black man


I get that. I'm talking about it's resurfacing after 2 years. Obviously the OP heard the Ethiopia comment and wanted to remind everyone that Corny is racist.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Eh, most of you fuckers don't really give a shit about what he said, you just hate his views on AEW and modern wrestling and are using this as a cover to silence him.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

It’s incredible you can call someone a ******, but an idiot leads to a month ban. @Headliner; can we enforce the rules properly? 

I got a month for saying you’d have to be an idiot to say Orton isn’t a good professional wrestler in this sub. Let’s start enforcing these rules properly shall we? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh fuck!!!, I love the guy , I know hes an asshole and his AEW opinions are biased as fuck but he has that ranting uncle aura, hope this doesn't scale too much.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Death Rider said:


> I mean it should be in the other wrestling section. He doesn't work for wwe either.
> 
> 
> 
> OK boomer




You are honestly the softest poster on this forum. I’d love to say more but I can’t because I don’t get the leniency you half-men get. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Well this guy can definitely go fuck himself in my eyes now.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

The scary thing is this was pre taped and no one found the line bad before the outrage. Tells you a lot about Billy Corgan and David Lagana or whoever the editor of the show is as much as Jim Cronette. The Fact he's not been sacked as this isn't the first time he's cause trouble for them is scary. 

This is just something else to add to the list of shit Cornette has said, the stuff with Omega and The Bucks and other wrestlers is just him being a old miserable bitter sod who holds a grudge. 

It's calling the likes of Omega and Justin Roberts pedophiles that's troubling. The stuff he's said about the Joshi talent from AEW especially Emi Sakura just is nasty and cruel. And wishing death on people. He's a sexiest and racist, these are facts and his fanboys can defend him all day long and it tells you a lot about them too. 

He make up some story on his podcast to make him the victim and his lapdog Brian Last will defend him as per usual. But it's troubling this man still has a job in pro wrestling today.


----------



## Massey24 (Feb 24, 2019)

Gh0stFace said:


> No disrespect to homosexuals. I have a good amount of gay friends. "******" as in "you suck at battle rapping". You know what I mean, so STFU. Obv this fuck wasn't talking in this same vain so fuck this racist piece of shit.


That is a pretty bigot excuse.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Wow... Maybe it's really time for him to be blackballed in the wrestling industry or maybe just retire for good but then again, as long as there are like-minded people such as him, there will always be a place for him elsewhere. No wonder his ideas tend to be out of date and the way he talks in his podcast seems to be as if he has a huge grudge against the present. He should have been put out to pasture a long time ago from the wrestling business.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

looper007 said:


> The scary thing is this was pre taped and no one found the line bad before the outrage. Tells you a lot about Billy Corgan and David Lagana or whoever the editor of the show is as much as Jim Cronette. The Fact he's not been sacked as this isn't the first time he's cause trouble for them is scary.
> 
> This is just something else to add to the list of shit Cornette has said, the stuff with Omega and The Bucks and other wrestlers is just him being a old miserable bitter sod who holds a grudge.
> 
> ...


You seem to worship Daniel Bryan, who has resigned over and over with a pretty well known bigot in Vince Mcmahon that said the N Word on TV no less. Its business.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The less Cornette the better

But yeah, move this shit somewhere else - he has nothing to do with AEW

Maybe rants is apropos given the subject matter


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Im not american so I guess im not understanding but how is that racist? I always thought the KFC jokes are more like a banter.


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

Tsvetoslava said:


> Im not american so I guess im not understanding but how is that racist? I always thought the KFC jokes are more like a banter.


Blacks liking fried chicken is a racist stereotype in the US.

Yeah, Cornette should definitely be blackballed or at least fired for those comments, as they would alienate any African American fans from the product. He was a great wrestling mind years ago, but like Vince, hasn't evolved with the times (in a different way as Vince is stuck in the 90s and early 2000s while Cornette is stuck in the 80s), and the fact that this happened on commentary can't be ignored. Cornette comes off even worse for this, as he's anti Trump (as am I) yet says things that are just as racist as anything Trump has done.

He came off as extremely out of touch and a complete hypocrite, and this has nothing to do with his opinion of AEW.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Cornette has lived a life of heated gamer moments.


----------



## PushCrymeTyme (May 23, 2019)

looper007 said:


> The scary thing is this was pre taped and no one found the line bad before the outrage. Tells you a lot about Billy Corgan and David Lagana or whoever the editor of the show is as much as Jim Cronette. The Fact he's not been sacked as this isn't the first time he's cause trouble for them is scary.
> 
> This is just something else to add to the list of shit Cornette has said, the stuff with Omega and The Bucks and other wrestlers is just him being a old miserable bitter sod who holds a grudge.
> 
> ...


the owner is the editor so its not a surprise the line made it through & nothing will happen to jim. the owner posted a white supremacist manifesto on his twitter & hired the neo nazi wrestlers with swastika tattoos


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Lol at the title. Maybe OP should do more productive and worthy stuff with their free time.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

The worst thing about this is that Corny presents himself as a thinking feeling "cool" liberal Southerner and NOT a racist good old boy who would say and think shit like this. The hypocrisy is SUPER annoying.

EDIT: Actually hypocrisy isn't the worst thing. Obviously the racism is the worst lol.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Gh0stFace said:


> No disrespect to blacks. I have a good amount of black friends. "Fried chicken" as in "this is somehow not an insult to black people". You know what I mean, so STFU.


Not taking a side here, but if you're going to play SJW then do it right. Imagine if Cornette said the following above to justify what he said^. If you're pissed because someone said some hurtful words then be wary of the words you choose as well.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Jim Cornette is from Kentucky so I can’t say I’m surprised. 

But someone tell me how this relates to AEW


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Yeah, let'f ruin guys life over being stupid with his words. That's totally fair and adequate.


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

when its election time lets go and vote for people who can ruin our lifes, start wars and what not. lets give them even more power and better life but fuck over somebodys life and career for saying the N word. go fuck yourself. you people are scum of this earth. I might have to start using that word just to piss people off. even if I get banned from this forum.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

Not a surprise Billy Corgan didn't edit it out, the guy has been a major fuck up despite his creative mind since Adore , he went from being one of the biggest Musicians of that Era to irrelevance once Darcy was no longer there to keep him in check


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

About seeing this in the AEW section:
Sorry, but what happened to AEW people and fans, when everything what is left is being easily offended or looking for bad tapes. So Tony Khan did it and now AEW fans do the same game here?
I thought it would be about being the better wrestling company. At least attack WWE with their actual people directly, instead going over people being there 25 years ago and working for many other promotions on the meanwhile.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Schwartzxz said:


> when its election time lets go and vote for people who can ruin our lifes, start wars and what not. lets give them even more power and better life but fuck over somebodys life and career for saying the N word. go fuck yourself. you people are scum of this earth. I might have to start using that word just to piss people off. even if I get banned from this forum.


In every thread about race somebody always outs themselves...


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Weird how much more empathy and grace people get for going on explicitly racist rants than they do for quietly protesting racism. AmeriKKKans are the worst and really on display in threads like this


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Wrestlingforum.com

Being racist = cool and natural and not divisive 

Criticizing racism = cruel and unusual and very divisive

Wrestlingforum.com


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> Wrestlingforum.com
> 
> Being racist = cool and natural and not divisive
> 
> ...


That's just the internet, breh. I was watching dog videos on the Dodo’s YT page and saw people saying racist shit about black people. The anonymity lets people get out all that hatred that society _unfairly_ forces them to have to hide from 9 to 5.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

looper007 said:


> The scary thing is this was pre taped and no one found the line bad before the outrage. Tells you a lot about Billy Corgan and David Lagana or whoever the editor of the show is as much as Jim Cronette. The Fact he's not been sacked as this isn't the first time he's cause trouble for them is scary.
> 
> This is just something else to add to the list of shit Cornette has said, the stuff with Omega and The Bucks and other wrestlers is just him being a old miserable bitter sod who holds a grudge.
> 
> ...


I hate to agree with this but this is true. As a former big fan of Jim....lately he has been hard to listen too. Wayyy too much hate in that guy.


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)

TheDraw said:


> I hate to agree with this but this is true. As a former big fan of Jim....lately he has been hard to listen too. Wayyy too much hate in that guy.


To be fair hate and rage have always been part of his gimmick.

A hot take here perhaps but i feel that people can be rehabilitated.


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> Wrestlingforum.com
> 
> Being racist = cool and natural and not divisive
> 
> ...


EXACTLY.


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

The bigger issue here is not even the joke... it's the audio of him casually using the N word with hard "er" in that. Randy Orton wasn't saying it in a racist way, he was like "*****" in a "hey bro" way -- which is still not okay.. but Cornette is actually using it in a racist context. That's unforgiveable and truly showing of his colors.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Audio is fucked up and is shitty on Jim's part. The fact he thought sharing this story was a good idea is mind blowing. But it seems like the OP mainly posted because they're upset with Cornette being critical of AEW lol. Haven't read the entire thread, but I can't imagine the audio is new.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

You guys think Steven P. New will be busy the next few days?


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> In every thread about race somebody always outs themselves...


believe whatever you want. saying a certain word does not make somebody a racist or a horrible person. if it does in yours then Ill gladly have nothing to do with people like you. 

there are people in this world who should be getting this kind of treatment for their actions and not for one stupid word but they are not and that tells me enough. people are fucked up.

not responding to anything here anymore. Im done with this bullshit.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Schwartzxz said:


> Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:
> 
> 
> > In every thread about race somebody always outs themselves...
> ...


If you say a racial slur just to piss people off online, you are a horrible person.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Audio is fucked up and is shitty on Jim's part. The fact he thought sharing this story was a good idea is mind blowing. But it seems like the OP mainly posted because they're upset with Cornette being critical of AEW lol. Haven't read the entire thread, but I can't imagine the audio is new.


it tickles my balls that he touts himself as a super liberal that hates all conservatives and he is about to get straight up cannibalized by the same people he swears to defend or side with. Poetic justice imo.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Audio is fucked up and is shitty on Jim's part. The fact he thought sharing this story was a good idea is mind blowing. But it seems like the OP mainly posted because they're upset with Cornette being critical of AEW lol. Haven't read the entire thread, but I can't imagine the audio is new.


It's not, it's a Month and a Half old


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Why does a guy who isnt employed by AEW have 2 active threads in this section? Why isnt this in other wrestling?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

kingnoth1n said:


> it tickles my balls that he touts himself as a super liberal that hates all conservatives and he is about to get straight up cannibalized by the same people he swears to defend or side with. Poetic justice imo.


Yeah and don't forget the Sonny Kiss situation happened in the summer. Dude always seems to just go over fucking board


Adam Cool said:


> It's not, it's a Month and a Half old


What's the context of the audio. Like why was this story being told on NWA Power.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

That was real shitty of him to say. But it's kind of pointless to blackball someone in wrestling when you're all going to forgive him in a year or two. If it was something permanent it would be different I'd be for it. Because other than that it just looks like you're just jerking each other off.


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

go fuck yourself dude. stop trying to misconstue his words as anti black when every Ethiopian ive met does NOT consider themselves black, and id bet money ive met more Ethiopians than you have!


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

Gh0stFace said:


> No disrespect to homosexuals. I have a good amount of gay friends. "******" as in "you suck at battle rapping". You know what I mean, so STFU. Obv this fuck wasn't talking in this same vain so fuck this racist piece of shit.


next youll be defending kevin owens and aj styles because of his work rate right? you people are sooooooo transparent its funny


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

jroc72191 said:


> next youll be defending kevin owens and aj styles because of his work rate right? you people are sooooooo transparent its funny


Ironic OP decided to use the F word which is a hate term towards homosexuals, to talk about blackballing someone right?

Isn't the F word against TOS as well? No one really pointed this out.


But he's talking about back peddling now, even edited original post. Please continue.


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> Weird how much more empathy and grace people get for going on explicitly racist rants than they do for quietly protesting racism. AmeriKKKans are the worst and really on display in threads like this


if we really are the worst then why is your ass still here? serious question is it the economics of your situation? because there are at least a dozen countries off the top of my head where theyll suck your dick for being black period.


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

kingnoth1n said:


> Ironic OP decided to use the F word which is a hate term towards homosexuals, to talk about blackballing someone right?
> 
> Isn't the F word against TOS as well? No one really pointed this out.
> 
> ...


i am so sick of these hypocrites u know DAMN RIGHT WELL they would defend Kevin Owens calling someone a nog, or AJ calling someone a ******. o wait both actually happened! b-b-but DEY HAVE DA WORK RATE!


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

kingnoth1n said:


> it tickles my balls that he touts himself as a super liberal that hates all conservatives and he is about to get straight up cannibalized by the same people he swears to defend or side with. Poetic justice imo.


poooooo-etic justice, put it in a song alright!


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

kingnoth1n said:


> Ironic OP decided to use the F word which is a hate term towards homosexuals, to talk about blackballing someone right?
> 
> Isn't the F word against TOS as well? No one really pointed this out.
> 
> ...


How does what the OP said or posted change the fact that Cornette is clearly a racist?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Massey24 said:


> That is a pretty bigot excuse.


Even better that he negged me with "suck a duck and die, ******" off my comment :lmao


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Gotta admire his commitment to the 80s routine on Powerrr. Jokes about Ethiopia straight out of a time most of their viewers wished they were alive in BBoomer Clap.


Also, the racist poster @jroc72191 ; is right in that Ethiopia doesn't consider itself African or ethnically black compared to other African countries but the take is far too nuanced to even bother discussing it further. Due to Ethiopia's history with Egypt, Judaism, Christianity, Italy, Arabic states, Arabic slave trading & Oromo migration. But chicken has an implication in this that any other type of meat doesn't have & that Cornette's use of it is inflammatory at least. Considering that it's Cornette, people aren't wrong to believe it is racially charged. He could easily say beef but he doesn't.


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

Desecrated said:


> Gotta admire his commitment to the 80s routine on Powerrr. Jokes about Ethiopia straight out of a time most of their viewers wished they were alive in BBoomer Clap.
> 
> 
> Also, the racist poster @jroc72191 ; is right in that Ethiopia doesn't consider itself African or ethnically black compared to other African countries but the take is far too nuanced to even bother discussing it further. Due to Ethiopia's history with Egypt, Judaism, Christianity, Italy, Arabic states, Arabic slave trading & Oromo migration. But chicken has an implication in this that any other type of meat doesn't have & that Cornette's use of it is inflammatory at least. Considering that it's Cornette, people aren't wrong to believe it is racially charged. He could easily say beef but he doesn't.



what gets me is that if he had a good work rate and/or praised AEW, people in here complaining would be legit defending Jim just like they did AJ for being homophobic and KO for saying nig___. I fail to see why this should get him fired. to be quite frank with you i dont have much racial prejudice i just like offending everyone and the whole "you can mock other ethnicities but treat black people with kid gloves" train of thought on sooo many people these days is the shit that offends me. i mean ffs the idiot who started this thread used a slur to talk shit about Jim.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Taroostyles said:


> kingnoth1n said:
> 
> 
> > Ironic OP decided to use the F word which is a hate term towards homosexuals, to talk about blackballing someone right?
> ...



It doesn’t. But it is combatting perceived racism or whatever you guys want to call it with a hate term clearly defined as hate speech then back peddling by both editing what he said in original post then having to explain what he meant, much like Cornette will do Friday.


See the parallels?


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

jroc72191 said:


> what gets me is that if he had a good work rate and/or praised AEW, people in here complaining would be legit defending Jim just like they did AJ for being homophobic and KO for saying nig___. I fail to see why this should get him fired. to be quite frank with you i dont have much racial prejudice i just like offending everyone and the whole "you can mock other ethnicities but treat black people with kid gloves" train of thought on sooo many people these days is the shit that offends me. i mean ffs the idiot who started this thread used a slur to talk shit about Jim.


People have always defended certain atrocities when they have good memories or experiences with the people who committed them. There were people who believed OJ Simpson; there are people who believe Kevin Sullivan killed Chris Benoit & his family. There were people who defended the Boston Bomber because they thought he was good looking, or because they jumped aboard another conspiracy too soon. 

So when it comes down to Kevin Owens, Jim Cornette and AJ Styles, looking at their background is a given. Kevin Owens has done it once and appears a model citizen now. Why go after someone who appears to have "rehabilitated"? AJ Styles, people just go silent about because of his workrate, yes. He's essentially one bad incident away from wrestling reddit/twitter going for blood. Randy Orton's own 'gamer-moment' has people liking him even more because of his "zero-fucks attitude". Jim Cornette is always going to be 50/50. The man has a fanbase called 'Cult of Cornette' so he has his vigilante defenders. He's made a career out of being a provocateur to the point where he shouldn't play victim when people come for his lifelihood. The court of public opinion is fickle, yes. But Cornette's not a victim and he's used this exact joke multiple times. Considering his history & his personality, this isn't the hill people should die on in a fight against "social justice".


----------



## ElectricAngel (May 31, 2019)

I'm not a Jim Cornette fanboy but man, he messed up so bad already. I don't think it was supposed to be a racist remark as much as "Ethiopians are starving and he'd run across Ethiopia with food on his back" but using fried chicken was the absolute worst analogy to use regarding Ethiopia which is, a black country. Considering he made that joke regarding suicide as well, he's for sure getting kicked off NWA. I'm personally not offended by either comments because a joke is a joke, but he should have known better than to do that stuff on air with thousands of people watching.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

All Elite Wanking said:


> Massey24 said:
> 
> 
> > That is a pretty bigot excuse.
> ...



I like my duck roasted with a dab of lemon pepper.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

jroc72191, scary how we have someone who is excusing his behavior but it doesn't shock me and deflect old man racist Cornette actions. On the ignore list you go.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

Maybe it's a little hard for me to care because I get called a white trash hick by MJF every time he has a mic, and absolutely nobody ever cares. Just like they don't care when it's done 24/7 on Twitter, the news, Salon, Vox, and a thousand other places.

You people are hypocrites.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Tilon said:


> Maybe it's a little hard for me to care because I get called a white trash hick by MJF every time he has a mic, and absolutely nobody ever cares. Just like they don't care when it's done 24/7 on Twitter, the news, Salon, Vox, and a thousand other places.
> 
> You people are hypocrites.


Oh please do explain to me when "white trash hick" was a term used to oppress an entire ethnicity of people? Oh that's right, it wasn't. The problem with people like you is you seem to think being called a name once or twice equates to centuries of systematic racism. It doesn't. Get back in your box.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Is OP allowed to tell me to kill myself and nobody would care in PM? Just curious.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

RavishingRickRules said:


> Oh please do explain to me when "white trash hick" was a term used to oppress an entire ethnicity of people? Oh that's right, it wasn't. The problem with people like you is you seem to think being called a name once or twice equates to centuries of systematic racism. It doesn't. Get back in your box.


And there it is: You can't be racist against white people.

And you wonder why racism is increasing. Gee, I wonder why?


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

Desecrated said:


> People have always defended certain atrocities when they have good memories or experiences with the people who committed them. There were people who believed OJ Simpson; there are people who believe Kevin Sullivan killed Chris Benoit & his family. There were people who defended the Boston Bomber because they thought he was good looking, or because they jumped aboard another conspiracy too soon.
> 
> So when it comes down to Kevin Owens, Jim Cornette and AJ Styles, looking at their background is a given. Kevin Owens has done it once and appears a model citizen now. Why go after someone who appears to have "rehabilitated"? AJ Styles, people just go silent about because of his workrate, yes. He's essentially one bad incident away from wrestling reddit/twitter going for blood. Randy Orton's own 'gamer-moment' has people liking him even more because of his "zero-fucks attitude". Jim Cornette is always going to be 50/50. The man has a fanbase called 'Cult of Cornette' so he has his vigilante defenders. He's made a career out of being a provocateur to the point where he shouldn't play victim when people come for his lifelihood. The court of public opinion is fickle, yes. But Cornette's not a victim and he's used this exact joke multiple times. Considering his history & his personality, this isn't the hill people should die on in a fight against "social justice".



im not dying on any hill because im not part of "the fight" i am being dragged into it because people are coming at my favorite announcer. this is ridiculous and the fact that you are defending Kevin Owens for doing something even worse than Cornette is exactly what i am talking about


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

RavishingRickRules said:


> *Oh please do explain to me when "white trash hick" was a term used to oppress an entire ethnicity of people?* Oh that's right, it wasn't. The problem with people like you is you seem to think being called a name once or twice equates to centuries of systematic racism. It doesn't. Get back in your box.


yea because double standards are now cool right?


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Tilon said:


> And there it is: You can't be racist against white people.
> 
> And you wonder why racism is increasing. Gee, I wonder why?


Nice bullshit/cop-out answer. The FACT remains that "white trash hick" is not remotely in the same ball park as the N word. The fact that you think you have a "point" you're making here instead of just illustrating how thoroughly ignorant a person you are is just icing on the cake. Definitely a snowflake Trump voter.


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

looper007 said:


> jroc72191, scary how we have someone who is excusing his behavior but it doesn't shock me and deflect old man racist Cornette actions. On the ignore list you go.


yes because im missing out on loopers extensive pro wrestling knowledge... damn man what am i going to do? u really owned me!


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

jroc72191 said:


> yea because double standards are now cool right?


It's not a double standard in the slightest, are you a little slow? Double standard would be treating to things that are the same differently, these are 2 ENTIRELY different situations. One is a very racist word which has been used to oppress an ethnic group for centuries, the other is a description of you and your friend that has never oppressed any group in the history of mankind ever. How exactly is this a double standard?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This seems a bit much.


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

RavishingRickRules said:


> It's not a double standard in the slightest, are you a little slow? Double standard would be treating to things that are the same differently, these are 2 ENTIRELY different situations. One is a very racist word which has been used to oppress an ethnic group for centuries, the other is a description of you and your friend that has never oppressed any group in the history of mankind ever. How exactly is this a double standard?



remind me of what slur Jim Cornette said? who exactly did he oppress again?


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

RavishingRickRules said:


> Nice bullshit/cop-out answer. The FACT remains that "white trash hick" is not remotely in the same ball park as the N word. The fact that you think you have a "point" you're making here instead of just illustrating how thoroughly ignorant a person you are is just icing on the cake. Definitely a snowflake Trump voter.


Cornette said the N word on NWA? Nice goalpost moving, buddy.

It's amusing that you think throwing out buzzwords and calling people names equates to winning an argument.

It is a simple fact that I can, right now, get on Google and pull up thousands of articles in the MSM generalizing, demonizing, and slandering white people.

Since you're so caught up in 'systemic' racism, I'd say most of the media ganging up on one race constantly is pretty systemic. 'White trash hicks' is exactly how urbanites think about flyover country.

The simple fact is, people like you have determined that you have to be racist to stop racism. And all you're doing is making it far worse.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I've said it before and I'll say it again.

I hate political correctness and the current outrage culture that springs up whenever something like this happens. Being PC is something that begins with the good intention of encouraging people to be polite, but has morphed into an authoritarian witch hunt to look for reasons to get upset and then explode at people. 

That said, Jim Cornette's joke was bad, unfunny, and just bizarre. I'm amazed it made it past post production as well. Either the editor missed it, or maybe the editor hates Corny and just wants to watch the world burn. Who knows? 

Side tangent time, but I never understood the "Black people love fried chicken" stereotype here in the US. I mean unless your vegetarian or vegan, who the fuck doesn't love fried chicken? 

Anyways, to me, this is something that should be settled with an apology from Cornette, and a promise that jokes of this nature like that will never happen again, and that should be it. But I know that won't be good enough.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Don't know why this is on AEW but whatever.

I am a fan of Cornette as an on-screen character and also one of the greatest managers in wrestling. His stories and commentaries on wrestling (not all, but some) are entertaining to listen to. That said, fuck him. He knew what that line would entail by saying it, especially in the climate of 2019. It *had* to be fried chicken when referencing a famished African country, huh? Why not hamburgers? Sushi? A "bag of food", in general? Exactly. A lot of you guilty ********** trying to justify and cover up what he said only expose you for where you stand on why this is bad. Funny. The group that is quick to call anyone a "snowflake" or "they're triggered" sure do act like it when people disagree on this. Imagine that.

And the outrage mob can shut the fuck up, too. What Cornette said is moronic and should be dragged through the fire (see what I did there?) but I'm not going to start calling for boycotts and blackballing an individual. It is up to the NWA to take whatever action they see fit. If they don't take the action that suits your perspective on this, it's simple. Don't support them and stop watching. Period. Enough people that do that and NWA will have to eventually change course but trying to "cancel" them (especially when some of you don't *really* care and are just doing this to score clout, let's be real) is weak shit.

God, shit like this is why wrestling can just suck.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

Tilon said:


> The simple fact is, people like you have determined that you have to be racist to stop racism. And all you're doing is making it far worse.


These 2 lines are everything and it makes 99% here oblivious hypocrites and racists. Sorry to say, but racism is NOT about history, it's about hate and looking down on an entire group of people, in this case, colored group of people whether it's white, yellow, black or whatever.

The only people here that can legitimately have a case for not being racist are the people that don't care about color, but an/any individuals act and THAT being the determined factor for why you hate someone. The second you start putting people in groups based on color/where they are from etc and prejudge, you're a moron and a racist


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

jroc72191 said:


> what gets me is that if he had a good work rate and/or praised AEW, people in here complaining would be legit defending Jim just like they did *AJ for being homophobic and KO for saying nig___.* I fail to see why this should get him fired. to be quite frank with you i dont have much racial prejudice i just like offending everyone and the whole "you can mock other ethnicities but treat black people with kid gloves" train of thought on sooo many people these days is the shit that offends me. i mean ffs the idiot who started this thread used a slur to talk shit about Jim.


I legit don't know about these. When did this happen?



RavishingRickRules said:


> Nice bullshit/cop-out answer. The FACT remains that "white trash hick" is not remotely in the same ball park as the N word. The fact that you think you have a "point" you're making here instead of just illustrating how thoroughly ignorant a person you are is just icing on the cake. Definitely a snowflake Trump voter.


I think you three are going around in circles. 

White racism doesn't effect what Cornette said. What he said was racist. The end.

Next, you can talk about who should be offended.

Then, you can talk about how "white trash hick" is or is not offensive and racist. It is racist. Using the term "white trash hick" is bringing color into the argument and a means to insult a group of people. 

You don't argue the level of racism it is. It's either racist or not. Some may be more offensive and the approach to correct some racist behavior versus other is different. But, that's still racist. It's not OK to call someone a "white trash hick" and it's not ok for Corrnette to say what he did. 

Don't toil back and forth about what's more offensive. 



bradatar said:


> This seems a bit much.


It's only allowed for you Brad. You are mod proof. And, me, in rep. :lol 

I disagree with about everything you say but you still crack me up as a user. :lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

He should apologize.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Will Cornette seek work in AEW now. :bryanlol


----------



## Venocide (Jan 28, 2010)

Nothing Finer said:


> He should apologize.


Nothing will please me more than seeing Cornette getting down on his knees, begging for forgiveness.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I will say this. 

It's funny how if Cornette hadn't been ragging on the Elite for all these years and played his cards right, he would be in AEW on a moment's notice through the likes of JR and Dustin Rhodes vouching for him.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

All Elite Wanking said:


> I legit don't know about these. When did this happen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's ok I disagree with a ton of people on here and still get along with them. Only when people personally attack me is when I insult them.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Vince McMahon said the N word on tv........


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> Wrestlingforum.com
> 
> Being racist = cool and natural and not divisive
> 
> ...





Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> That's just the internet, breh. I was watching dog videos on the Dodo’s YT page and saw people saying racist shit about black people. The anonymity lets people get out all that hatred that society _unfairly_ forces them to have to hide from 9 to 5.


Quoting for true takes. I see it too often on this forum and everyday on all social media platforms.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Is this a new record for a Cornette ‘resignation’ ?


----------



## BlackieDevil (Oct 11, 2016)

Jesus, people get offended over the silliest shit.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Tilon said:


> Cornette said the N word on NWA? Nice goalpost moving, buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay so yeah folk don't really say much when it comes to insults thrown at whites especially low income whites. But I don't get why you can't be upset with race based insults aimed at both blacks and whites.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

USAUSA1 said:


> Vince McMahon said the N word on tv........


That segment intentionally made Vince look like an out of touch old racist tho, it was clearly meant to be seen in character moment, after all we don't try to cancel actors who played in Tarantino movies do we?


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

God, people are such pussies. How is there anything wrong AT ALL with what he said? People need to grow a sense of humor and lighten up


----------



## cai1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

While I am a black man and still do not view Cornette as a racist...I just saw this as an attempt by an out of touch older guy trying to make a joke that would have been accepted 35 years ago by even blacks as just a way to get a few laughs and some kayfabe heat....it was idiotic for him to say!! 

I do have to say now, that Corny, who HATES Trump, Trump Supporters and Republicans (if you listen to his podcasts, you know that is true) has no room to bash them anymore as they can all point back to this to paint him as a hypocrite!


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Good job guys!

Na Na Hey Hey Goodbye...


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

bradatar said:


> This seems a bit much.


Yeah I don't like you but that is not on. You should report that to the mods.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Okay so yeah folk don't really say much when it comes to insults thrown at whites especially low income whites. But I don't get why you can't be upset with race based insults aimed at both blacks and whites.


Because middle class White Americans are classist as fuck due to the delusion of "work hards leads to prosperity"

So they think the ONLY reason why a White American would be poor is because they are lazy.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Adam Cool said:


> Because middle class White Americans are classist as fuck due to the delusion of "work hards leads to prosperity"
> 
> 
> 
> So they think the ONLY reason why a White American would be poor is because they are lazy.


Yeah won't lie the white people can't have it hard thing really is a thing and it shouldn't be. But I think some of the unwillingness to talk about that unfairness is because it's always attached to another issue, versus being focused on by itself.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

I thought what he said was pretty funny.


----------



## BlackieDevil (Oct 11, 2016)

No one should hire Cornette ever again because this sensitive society can't handle what he brings to the table. What do people expect him to say? Oh yeah folks, Trevor Murdoch is a unique and special individual like all of you, my delicate little flowers. 

Fuck. This. Shit.


----------



## Majmo_Mendez (Jul 18, 2014)

itt


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

https://twitter.com/arikcannon/status/1196986605678006278

https://twitter.com/arikcannon/status/1196994156071182336

https://www.cagesideseats.com/cages...islamophobic-views-have-no-place-in-wrestling

https://dailyddt.com/2019/08/19/time-banish-jim-cornette/

Just a reminder that Cornette has hated black people, muslims, gays, trans people, and women his entire career.

It took me less than a minute to pull those quotes up. There are countless more.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Death Rider said:


> If you say a racial slur just to piss people off online, you are a horrible person.


I see it more as "uncreative" and "weak" more than "horrible". People know some words are taboo and will easily trigger others. It's an easy device to use because society allows themselves to be weakened by it.

In short: I believe all this talk of racism merely fuels the flame and that it's best we stop talking about the matter all together. There will always be a few assholes in every stretch of the world that will never change anyway. So why give them more power?


----------



## cease2exist (Apr 16, 2014)

I don't think Jim Cornette is actually racist. Does he say a lot of stupid shit that today's society deems as proof of you being a racist hateful human being? Yeah, probably. Half of that is on him and half of that is on society for wanting to be offended. Just my two cents.

I don't really understand what he said or what is racist about it. If it is referring to a fried chicken stereotype, I guess I just don't understand why it's all so offensive. It's not something I would say, but maybe it's my own ignorance that just doesn't understand it. I can count on one hand the amount of times in my life I've seen someone be hateful to someone of another race in person. Those are the people that deserve condemning imo and I just don't see Jim as being one of those people.

We live in a world where everyone says stupid shit at some point in their life yet the same people want to cancel you every time you say stupid shit.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DJ Punk said:


> I see it more as "uncreative" and "weak" more than "horrible". People know some words are taboo and will easily trigger others. It's an easy device to use because society allows themselves to be weakened by it.
> 
> *In short: I believe all this talk of racism merely fuels the flame and that it's best we stop talking about the matter all together. There will always be a few assholes in every stretch of the world that will never change anyway. So why give them more power?*


Change doesn't come through inaction.



cease2exist said:


> I don't think Jim Cornette is actually racist. Does he say a lot of stupid shit that today's society deems as proof of you being a racist hateful human being? Yeah, probably. Half of that is on him and half of that is on society for wanting to be offended. Just my two cents.
> 
> I don't really understand what he said or what is racist about it. If it is referring to a fried chicken stereotype, I guess I just don't understand why it's all so offensive. It's not something I would say, but maybe it's my own ignorance that just doesn't understand it. I can count on one hand the amount of times in my life I've seen someone be hateful to someone of another race in person. Those are the people that deserve condemning imo and I just don't see Jim as being one of those people.
> 
> We live in a world where everyone says stupid shit at some point in their life yet the same people want to cancel you every time you say stupid shit.


It's a combination of the stereotype of blacks love chicken also stereotype of Africans being poor savages. 

Also did you hear the "throw the n*gger" out video


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Jim Cornette is stuck 30 years behind the times?!?!?!

I can't believe it.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Cornette is a fucking asshole he can fuck off back to his Castle and cry over his New Hampshire Wrestling Hall of Fame statuette or whatever 

Hes been a fucking asshole his entire life and he keeps getting pass after pass for it maybe this time he actually wont


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

>today's society deems the word n****** as racist

Maybe we consider it racist because in recent American history that was the last word a lot of black people heard before being lynched by mobs of white folk triggered by black existence? 

It's amazing that some of you think you belong to a master race with these low IQ takes


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> >today's society deems the word n****** as racist
> 
> Maybe we consider it racist because in recent American history that was the last word a lot of black people heard before being lynched by mobs of white folk triggered by black existence?
> 
> It's amazing that some of you think you belong to a master race with these low IQ takes



BOOOOOO! hey Colin Kaepernick, that was really gay Monica! and before u start bitching


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fp0nzmagzdU


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I love Cornette, and I'm a Trump supporting Republican, so Cornette would hate me. I'll keep listening to him and supporting his podcast, but, that being said, you just can't say shit like that in 2019 and not expect to get canned. Its just a different world man.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Now i know how people who defended Hogan feel. On one end, what Cornette said was pretty ignorant (definitely not as bad as Hogan) but I enjoy his commentary in NWA so much that i dont want to see him get blacklisted. 

His commentary is part of the reason why Power is my favorite wrestling show out right now


----------



## cease2exist (Apr 16, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> It's a combination of the stereotype of blacks love chicken also stereotype of Africans being poor savages.
> 
> Also did you hear the "throw the n*gger" out video


No I'm not aware of that video, I'll have to look it up.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Change doesn't come through inaction.


I believe it does in this case. No one is naturally racist. Racism is taught.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

DJ Punk said:


> I believe it does in this case. No one is naturally racist. Racism is taught.


Morgan Freeman was really dumb for that statement. Ofcourse a rich guy would say some shit like that. He’s not necessarily in a position to have his race used against him.

Simply ignoring a problem never fixes anything. Shit like that leads to “equal but separate” kind of treatment. 

Think of it like this. Telling a drug addict to stop talking or thinking about drugs isnt going to magically make their addiction go away. Just like most problems in life, it takes being proactive to fully solve them. 

Cant believe i have to explain this to a grown ass person


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

I legit can't comprehend how liking KFC became "Trashy" in America, the country known for its love of McDonalds


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DJ Punk said:


> I believe it does in this case. No one is naturally racist. Racism is taught.


And we should be listening to Morgan Freeman why? You don't erase problems ignoring them. 

You're right racism isn't inherent it's taught. And since it's a learned behavior then you have to be sure to frequently remind people especially the youth that racism isn't okay. Because if we as humans stopped talking about racism, well shit we're just allowing the racist that do exist to raise their children to be racist and hateful people with no dissenting voice to say that's not okay.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

I was going to give Corny the benefit of the doubt and just chalk it up to a really poor taste joke but after seeing that "get that n***** out" video? Oooof. 

I can't defend him at all. Even worse that it makes him look like a hypocrite after all the Democrat partisan bullshittery he spews when it comes to American politics.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

ObsoleteMule said:


> Morgan Freeman was really dumb for that statement. Ofcourse a rich guy would say some shit like that. He’s not necessarily in a position to have his race used against him.
> 
> Simply ignoring a problem never fixes anything. Shit like that leads to “equal but separate” kind of treatment.
> 
> ...


You kind of missed the point. I'm not implying racism can be cured, but it can stop being spread. I grew up with a racist mother who fed me racist thoughts from the early age of 7. She's a lost cause and her idelogy is only fueled by all the anti-racist fanatics crying racism at every little turn. While so many are thinking they're make a difference or bringing about change, it is merely fueling the fire.

I'm not thinking about this current generation because it's fucked. I'm thinking about the next few. If we stop putting such a strong focus on it now and stop talking about it then hopefully we'll live in a world one day where no one even knows what racism is. 

I would have never known if my mother didn't teach me because it is taught.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> And we should be listening to Morgan Freeman why? You don't erase problems ignoring them.
> 
> You're right racism isn't inherent it's taught. And since it's a learned behavior then you have to be sure to frequently remind people especially the youth that racism isn't okay. Because if we as humans stopped talking about racism, well shit we're just allowing the racist that do exist to raise their children to be racist and hateful people with no dissenting voice to say that's not okay.


I think there should be a middle ground between pretending Racism doesn't exist and the Race obsessed culture that America currently has , the fact that Americans were outraged on this very forum on "behalf" of Asuka and Shirai for a name that those two themselves picked was embarrassing


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Adam Cool said:


> I think there should be a middle ground between pretending Racism doesn't exist and the Race obsessed culture that America currently has , the fact that Americans were outraged on this very forum on "behalf" of Asuka and Shirai for a name that those two themselves picked was embarrassing


Agree there should be a middle ground between "Racism doesn't exist" and "Everything is racist". But with the way the life now is only extremes get real discussion lol

America is on some kooky sitcom shit right now. I mean we just got past a fucking chicken sandwich craze :lmao


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

jroc72191 said:


> if we really are the worst then why is your ass still here? serious question is it the economics of your situation? because there are at least a dozen countries off the top of my head where theyll suck your dick for being black period.


Which countries. ....asking for a friend...


----------



## KingTonga (Aug 2, 2010)

The comment wasn't particularly clever or witty - nor was it when he said it in the 80s or the 90s. It's crass, distasteful and tone deaf - like a lot of things in and associated with professional wrestling. Whether NWA wants to employ someone who has made a comment like that is a matter for them, albeit it's a bit strange they didn't edit it out if they felt it was offensive. Instead, they seem to be reacting to the 'outrage'.

There has been a groundswell that has precipitated the 'outrage'. I think there has generally been a gross overreaction to Cornette 'wishing death' upon people, etc. It's obviously hyperbole. He has said that himself on numerous occasions. Unfortunately, the way some of this generation reacts, you wouldn't be surprised if they called the police if someone - jovially or in the heat of the moment - said 'I'm gonna kill him'.

Cornette might say distasteful things on occasion but he's pretty left wing and I don't think he's a racist generally. Bizarrely, the most narrow minded things I have heard him say were in relation to Islam. Not sure if there was quite the 'outrage' then but that was pre-AEW.

On another note, Cornette is a wrestling encyclopedia and far more 'in touch' than the AEW fanatics would want to believe.


----------



## xfactor22 (Jul 12, 2016)

kingnoth1n said:


> it tickles my balls that he touts himself as a super liberal that hates all conservatives and he is about to get straight up cannibalized by the same people he swears to defend or side with. Poetic justice imo.


Jim Cornette the person is super liberal. Jim Cornette the wrestling character is quite the opposite. However he should have been fired immediately for the remark.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

DJ Punk said:


> You kind of missed the point. I'm not implying racism can be cured, but it can stop being spread. I grew up with a racist mother who fed me racist thoughts from the early age of 7. She's a lost cause and her idelogy is only fueled by all the anti-racist fanatics crying racism at every little turn. While so many are thinking they're make a difference or bringing about change, it is merely fueling the fire.
> 
> I'm not thinking about this current generation because it's fucked. I'm thinking about the next few. If we stop putting such a strong focus on it now and stop talking about it then hopefully we'll live in a world one day where no one even knows what racism is.
> 
> I would have never known if my mother didn't teach me because it is taught.


Naw son. Thats not how that works. I half way think youre joking with how clueless your statements seem to be.

Racists were around long before anti-racist movements like BLM and the civil rights movement and will be around for much longer if we simply chose to ignore racism.

Most of the world in general are anti-black/anti dark. This is just truth. These kind of ideals are woven into society and at our very core. Ignoring shit and keeping with the status quo wont help reshape these ideals. I know its hard to imagine shit like this coming from a side thats not effected by it. Just like its not easy for me to really understand the struggles faced by people who are LGBT, Muslim or women.

As other posters have pointed out, the real solution lies somewhere in the middle of ignoring racism and calling everything racist. But ofcourse people hate to operate in the middle of things and always have to be on one side of the spectrum


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

ObsoleteMule said:


> Naw son. Thats not how that works. I half way think youre joking with how clueless your statements seem to be.
> 
> Racists were around long before anti-racist movements like BLM and the civil rights movement and will be around for much longer if we simply chose to ignore racism.
> 
> ...


Most of the world IS dark , especially if you count dark Asians, even a significant amount of East Asians are "Tan"


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Talking about the darkness of the global human population is kinda uncomfortable sounding


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

ObsoleteMule said:


> Naw son. Thats not how that works. I half way think youre joking with how clueless your statements seem to be.
> 
> Racists were around long before anti-racist movements like BLM and the civil rights movement and will be around for much longer if we simply chose to ignore racism.
> 
> ...


You make a good point with your last few statements. I do find it funny how you call me "clueless", but are open to finding a middleground solution though lol. 

In the end all I'm saying is that racism is taught, it is better to ignore it rather than fight it so heavily, not voice how offensive every small thing is (you only give racists more power by doing this), and to not combat hate with hate because it only fuels more hatred.

I've been around racists and they're too ignorant to ever change their views. It's the sad truth. But the future generations can thrive in a world without it if we start putting (at least) less focus on it.


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

Wridacule said:


> Which countries. ....asking for a friend...


man go to anywhere where youll stand out and the brauds will do that shit


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

Why did this thread become about hooking up?


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

kingnoth1n said:


> it tickles my balls that he touts himself as a super liberal that hates all conservatives and he is about to get straight up cannibalized by the same people he swears to defend or side with. Poetic justice imo.


I was just about to post exactly along these lines. No sympy.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

But they called ACH crazy.....


----------



## Bennu (Feb 16, 2005)

KingTonga said:


> Cornette might say distasteful things on occasion but he's pretty left wing and I don't think he's a racist generally. Bizarrely, the most narrow minded things I have heard him say were in relation to Islam. Not sure if there was quite the 'outrage' then but that was pre-AEW.


There was a outrage when he went on an anti-Islam rant on an MLW podcast, the people at MLW had to make a statement stating that MLW doesn't share Cornette's view.

Also on a Cornette related note, he just blocked his kayfabe son Wrestling With Wregret's Brian Zane on Twitter after Zane made a rant about how he didn't like wrestling fans who are Corny fanboys attacking fans for liking comedy wrestling and spotfests and proceeded to explain why bringing back the Midsouth style of "wrasslin" as the only wrestling option isn't going to fix the industry and some of Zane's fans shared the tweet to Cornette and Cornette assumed it was a personal attack on him so he blocked Zane.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

The real fun of it is even if Cornette did apologize the Twitter crowd will reject it and demand more pounds of flesh. These are people that aren't about true progression or wanting to lessen or rid of racism, these are people that seek validation and "likes." It's not about them being a good person for the sake of being a good person, it's about being a good person so they can point to it like it's a trophy they keep in a case. It's all a bunch of grandstanding for good boy points and to seem like they "understand and are willing to help." 

Anyways the people happy to see this happen or are outraged at Cornette on this forum are more likely pissed that he shits on their AEW shows every week than a joke he made or story he told. The racist angle is merely a convenient front to rally behind all because Cornette thinks Kenny Omega is dogshit.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Adam Cool said:


> Most of the world IS dark , especially if you count dark Asians, even a significant amount of East Asians are "Tan"


And yet the world is still mostly anti-black/dark... or do you disagree with this statement?

In almost every major culture being fairer skinned is seen as more desirable and is associated with positives while darker is seen as undesirable and even barbaric. I mean come on look at how indigenous people are typically treated. Look at how darker Asians like Filipinos are viewed compared to the lighter Asians up north. 

Please dont tell me you’re going to claim otherwise


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Pathetic, I would love to see these PC idiots in the 90's. They would have been triggered to death. Blows my mind how many thin skinned pussies this generation has produced.

Ventura, Heenan, and Piper have said worse on commentary.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

There are already a million and one other reasons to dislike James E. Cornette.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

USAUSA1 said:


> But they called ACH crazy.....


He's a piece of shit, WWE lost nothing and his 15 seconds of fame are over.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

Usually anyone with anger issues also has some underlying issues as well, and in Cornette's case this has become a dangerous habit of his. Cornette needs anger management.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

ObsoleteMule said:


> And yet the world is still mostly anti-black/dark... or do you disagree with this statement?
> 
> In almost every major culture being fairer skinned is seen as more desirable and is associated with positives while darker is seen as undesirable and even barbaric. I mean come on look at how indigenous people are typically treated. Look at how darker Asians like Filipinos are viewed compared to the lighter Asians up north.
> 
> Please dont tell me you’re going to claim otherwise


Where I am from at least that's not the case , half my village are Tan due to how diverse Middle Eastern genes are and nobody says a word about it outside of Banter , although xenophobia is pretty common but that's mostly about culture than Skin color


----------



## King Kong Brody (Jan 21, 2018)

*Re: Time To BLACK BALL Jim Cornette*



denise cook said:


> i laughed but im also not a pussy soooooo


Agreed. So many little beta bitch boys all offended these days. God help them when they finally leave their moms basement and get a job in a factory or on a building site and find out how real people talk outside of their safe space.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Awareness said:


> The real fun of it is even if Cornette did apologize the Twitter crowd will reject it and demand more pounds of flesh. These are people that aren't about true progression or wanting to lessen or rid of racism, these are people that seek validation and "likes." It's not about them being a good person for the sake of being a good person, it's about being a good person so they can point to it like it's a trophy they keep in a case. It's all a bunch of grandstanding for good boy points and to seem like they "understand and are willing to help."
> 
> Anyways the people happy to see this happen or are outraged at Cornette on this forum are more likely pissed that he shits on their AEW shows every week than a joke he made or story he told. The racist angle is merely a convenient front to rally behind all because Cornette thinks Kenny Omega is dogshit.


Corny would never apologize tho. For anything. Ever. It's ALWAYS someone elses fault. He's ended up having to leave every job he's ever had because someone drove him crazy or he pissed someone off or this or that or the other thing.

He will go to his grave insisting the problem isn't him, it's eveeeeeeeeeeeerybody else.

If only it wasn't for Russo. If only it wasn't for SJW pussies on the internet. If only... If only... If only...

You see what Cornette needs to do is watch Rocky Balboa and learn that pointing fingers doesn't help him.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Threads like these really do a lot to emphasise that the WWE's audience is in their 50s. 

"Oh, if only you see the REAL PEOPLE that I interact with!!" conveniently ignoring that posting that makes them sound like they are very cordial/friendly with racists and bigots, sharing their view points.


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

I like Jim but you have to be careful with words as a public figure. Especially in 2019. I dont think he,s racist. I just think he says whatever comes to mind and gives no fucks. I can be like that myself calling friends ****,terroIsts etc based on nationality. However nwa did right by canning him.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Even though I still respect his vast knowledge of the wrestling business, NWA made the right to can him. I’m not even into being PC, just general human decency. But when you have the history of Cornette, who has said some frankly deranged things that cross the line well beyond heel work (threatening Russo’s family unprovoked, and saying wanted to slit Omega’s throat both come to mind here), maybe it’s not the worse idea to watch what comes out of your mouth.

Maybe now Cornette can deal with the serious issues (anger or otherwise) he has.


----------



## thelaughingman (Jul 5, 2016)

and worst of all he unfollowed Brian Zane


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

thelaughingman said:


> and worst of all he unfollowed Brian Zane


I think this is worse because the joke was him being too out of touch and not realising that the joke doesn't fly nowadays , even South Park made fun of the Ethiopian Famine back in the day but would never do that to any modern famine because society changed. From what I heard everyone made a joke about that Famine in the 90's, it's fucked up but people didn't know any better 

What he did to Zane was him showing that if you piss him off even the tiny bit he will end decades old friendships with you , he didn't even let Zane explain himself , he just saw Zane saying that Cornette's fans shouldn't harass fans of Comedy wrestling and blocked him, that makes him a cunt, being ignorant can be excused but being a cunt can not 

What's next? He's gonna divorce his wife because she found Omega cute? If he's gonna act like anyone wrestling a style he doesn't like is his eternal enemy then he should be Blacklisted from the Industry , it doesn't need someone who might commit murder over the tiniest things


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

What a dumbass. I hope PC Principal & Strong Woman find him & beat his ass.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Cornette must believe that he's still in Mid-South if he thought delivering that line in 2019 was anything but a stupid idea.


It wasn't even all that funny or clever, ether.


----------



## Bennu (Feb 16, 2005)

Heath V said:


> Pathetic, I would love to see these PC idiots in the 90's. They would have been triggered to death. Blows my mind how many thin skinned pussies this generation has produced.
> 
> Ventura, Heenan, and Piper have said worse on commentary.


Sounds like Cornette himself if you dare to argue against his points or say something he doesn't like how he blocked/disowned his kayfabe son Brian Zane after he just saw tweets of Zane saying that Cornette's fans shouldn't harass fans of Comedy wrestling.


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

https://mobile.twitter.com/TheJimCornette/status/1197517486159278081

Looks like a Cornette doesn't get it, not surprised a all


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Making a racial joke, even if it wasn't funny and perhaps in bad taste doesn't make one a racist. Is Dave Chappelle a racist? We've gone too far with this silly shit.

And it's generally white people who are the most vocal about fighting against so called racism. Which is ironic, because this white savior complex many of you have is far more racist than anything Jim Cornette has ever said.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Got no sympathy for him at all with how he goes about inciting such unnecessary hate about wrestling personalities and promotions. There is nothing wrong expressing a dislike for something but he takes way too far, he needs to grow the fuck up and take responsibility for for what he says because for some reason he has followers that disturbingly look up to him and one of them could act upon his hateful words and cause someone in the industry that he dislikes serious harm.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

I dont agree with blackballing him, He could still have some value to the business. Blackballing somebody for a joke is just ridiculous, yes it was insensitive but not that bad to warrant him being banished from wrestling forever.

I disagree with a lot of what he says but that doesn't stop me from listening to his hilarious rants every week.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

I think he should call it a day when it comes to reviewing modern day wrestling, he's not a fan and is letting his grudges take over his judgement. He's definitely a racist and sexiest imo, and the stuff on Justin Roberts and Emi Sakura was just cruel and nasty. Stick with old time wrestling as he seems happier doing it.

Meltzer bought up something that's quite sad, that Cornette was a visionary and wanted to see wrestling grow. But somewhere along the line it just stopped and he's just become bitter at everything. Anyone who dares question him is blacklisted which is why he hates the Bucks and others cause they questioned his booking. His hate for AEW is just laughable at this point.

I just don't think he's in the right mind anymore to be taken seriously.


----------



## KingTonga (Aug 2, 2010)

Dizzie said:


> Got no sympathy for him at all with how he goes about inciting such unnecessary hate about wrestling personalities and promotions. There is nothing wrong expressing a dislike for something but he takes way too far, he needs to grow the fuck up and take responsibility for for what he says because for some reason he has followers that disturbingly look up to him and one of them could act upon his hateful words and cause someone in the industry that he dislikes serious harm.


Seriously? Do you have any examples of him 'inciting...hate' and any basis to consider that anyone would cause 'serious harm' to someone as a result?

This seems over the top and sensationalist.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

At worst his comment was outright racist and at best it was in poor taste, but a line on commentary isn't worth blackballing him. He's no saint and while it might be justified to blackball him this isn't what to do it over, that'd just be a huge overreaction and petty.

Also if any company hasn't figured out by now he's going to say and do something stupid and have to cut ties with him I'm not sure why this would make them realize it...


----------



## Stoney Jackson (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: Time To BLACK BALL Jim Cornette*

Well, unfortunately, blackballing is how everything is to be handled now in this cancel culture we live in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gurryman (Jan 29, 2019)

Cornette's always been saying stupid and incredibly ignorant shit. What's sad is it's defended way too much. His homophobic remarks towards Sonny Kiss got him fired from MLW earlier this year, so I could only imagine how he got the gig with NWA shortly after. He must've been told "you gotta be really good this time, ok? Here's some HOSSES that you might like" before getting a Sprite covered cookie. There's a lot of fault on NWA for employing him in the first place. I bet you he'll find a way to weasel himself into another promotion in the next two years though, and get fired in six months.

He's the prime target for the "OK BOOMER" memes.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Now see Jimmy, you done fucked up. You know that right? You done fucked up boy."

I bet you the reason NWA aired the program was because they themeselves didnt think it that that offensive till people started getting offended saying its racists. Thats when NWA said oh yeah it is.


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

The XL 2 said:


> Making a racial joke, even if it wasn't funny and perhaps in bad taste doesn't make one a racist. Is Dave Chappelle a racist? We've gone too far with this silly shit.
> 
> And it's generally white people who are the most vocal about fighting against so called racism. Which is ironic, because this white savior complex many of you have is far more racist than anything Jim Cornette has ever said.


I have seen many black people defend him on twitter after this. its just ridiculous. somebody posted a footage of him saying the same thing over 20 years ago. nothing happened of course because people were not sensitive bitches back then.

its scary to see what power those people have. they dont even know what being a racist is but they can still ruin your life or career if you say something that will make them think that you are racist.


----------



## JordanRose (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Time To BLACK BALL Jim Cornette*



Gh0stFace said:


> This stupid 70's fucktard needs to be banished once and for all. NWA made the right decision by not airing his racist fn bullshit tonight.
> 
> https://twitter.com/stopmestar/status/1196084539434700800


Go to hell you utterly pathetic snowflake. Cornette's an Obama loving Democrat who is the most liberal, anti-bigotted, Trump-hating, anti-racism, anti-Republican, Alexandria Occasional Cortex-loving person imaginable, if you listened to just one of his podcasts since President Trump was elected you'd realise that he's on the side of the "progressive" millenial snowflake saps and social justice warriors. You stupid ignorant fools throw your own on the bus because of a dated remark. Pathetic.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: Time To BLACK BALL Jim Cornette*



JordanRose said:


> Go to hell you utterly pathetic snowflake. Cornette's an Obama loving Democrat who is the most liberal, anti-bigotted, Trump-hating, anti-racism, anti-Republican, Alexandria Occasional Cortex-loving person imaginable, if you listened to just one of his podcasts since President Trump was elected you'd realise that he's on the side of the "progressive" millenial snowflake saps and social justice warriors. You stupid ignorant fools throw your own on the bus because of a dated remark. Pathetic.


Ohhhhhhhhhh shit.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Time To BLACK BALL Jim Cornette*



JordanRose said:


> Go to hell you utterly pathetic snowflake. Cornette's an Obama loving Democrat who is the most liberal, anti-bigotted, Trump-hating, anti-racism, anti-Republican, Alexandria Occasional Cortex-loving person imaginable, if you listened to just one of his podcasts since President Trump was elected you'd realise that he's on the side of the "progressive" millenial snowflake saps and social justice warriors. You stupid ignorant fools throw your own on the bus because of a dated remark. Pathetic.


Sucking Democrat rich assholes instead of Republican rich assholes doesn't mean you can't be racist 

And Obama is a piece of shit just like his Friend Joe


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

Meh, stupid thing to say, racial stereotypes are lazy.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

As expected, he believes he did absolutely nothing wrong and has no personal accountability. This is Jim Cornette in a nutshell.

Also, did Dave Lagana seriously blame AEW fans for making this into a big deal? Because by the looks of Twitter after it exploded, there were a ton of NWA fans who were extremely turned off by that joke. Is Dave just being extra salty because AEW's "Dark" show outdoes Powerrr in YouTube views....?

Why does it seem like every major wrestling promotion these days is being run by teenagers with fragile egos?


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

I'm not part of the "cancel culture" crowd, and I have no desire to see Cornette completely "blackballed" in wrestling. 

Is he a racist? Maybe. Maybe not. If you truly believe in tolerance, you know that there's room for all kinds of beliefs - even ones you disagree with or even find revolting. 

If anything, as I said before, I feel sorry for the guy. He is an incredible wrestling historian, and I have no doubt he loves the business, but he's become so bitter that he can't seem to understand that today's performers - even ones like Kenny Omega, the Young Bucks, Joey Janella and Joey Ryan - love the the business, too. They simply have different ideas on what makes wrestling appealing.


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

> Cornette said that if he “apologized out the ass” that the people offended would find something else to be mad about the next week as they just don’t like him.


this along with the fact that we live in a world where people are offended by every god damn thing is the reason people reacted the way they did. I wish we could CANCEL those people and never hear from them again. this forum would not have as many members as it does but fuck it.


----------



## bcbud3 (Aug 17, 2010)

You know, it would take one hell of a tough guy to ride a bike through ANY third world country with a basket of food strapped to you back and make it out..


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Schwartzxz said:


> this along with the fact that we live in a world where people are offended by every god damn thing is the reason people reacted the way they did. I wish we could CANCEL those people and never hear from them again. this forum would not have as many members as it does but fuck it.


Lol i love how you guys act like people haven't been offended about everything since the beginning of time. Lets not pretend like you old fucks werent crying because NWA said “Fuck the police” in the 90’s or how about the folks who were offended about black people simply trying to attend school when they ended segregation. 

People have always been outraged.. dont let the invention of the internet fool you into thinking people werent offended little bitches back in the day too


----------



## Kat and Riho! (Nov 23, 2019)

I can’t believe I have just seen this. This is so disgusting. What an egomaniac evil man. Racist foul person


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

The way I see is it, either you can make fun of everyone or you can't make fun of anyone. That's how it use to be before the SJW disease took over the western world. 

Was what Cornette said racist? Honestly, I can't say, we don't know why he made that comparison. For all we know he could have simply been trying to come up with whatever random starving third world country to use as an example and Ethiopia came to mind since that's the image of that country. He could have said Venezuela and that would have been a more accurate statement. 

The idea that someone can lose their job because someone was offended by what they said is beyond retarded. I feel the people who encourage that kind of response aren't intelligent enough to understand how that can come back to bite them. Hell, we already see it happening with how the left are constantly cannibalizing themselves trying to out woke one another.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

Cornette is a wealth of wrestling knowledge, but his attitude, bitterness, insensitivity, unwillingness to adapt, and pettiness is his major downfall. He always complains about how Russo is so rotten and I used to side with him, but at this point it's pretty obvious that both guys are cancerous to the wrestling business in 2019 and should have nothing to do with it, for very different reasons.


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

It was a bad joke. But, also, go listen to Jim's podcast about it and I agree with everything he said about the entire situation (he gives some cool background stuff on the post-production of the show, which is actually interesting to hear about). I did think it was pretty tasteless, but he did apologize and it'd be cool if we could move on. Calling for him to be blackballed is dumb.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The problem with Cornette is that he has no restraint. This isn't even the first time he has gotten in trouble with NWA. He also comes off as rather thin skinned if his issue with Brian Zane is any indication. He likely would have gotten in trouble down the line anyway.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

He is not racist. He made a mistake. Period.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Yeeeeah. Between this and dissing Emi Sakura for her Freddie Mercury tribute, I'm done with that shithead Jim Cornette. 

Everything is a problem to him, every single thing. His wrestling knowledge aside, the only thing he knows how to do is hate on other people and subjects. He's extremely negative energy.

The NWA has been on a nice course so far, and really the only minor issue I see with it is Cornette and his stupid voice. He's got the kind of voice that sounds like a deflated balloon and he's shouting ALL THE TIME. Like, why must you shout ALL THE TIME? He must've been the kid who everyone aimed first at in school gym dodgeball.


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

Guy makes bad joke. Snowflake thinks he should have his life ruined until he's unable to put food on the table. The outrage over small things is getting tired.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

RockOfJericho said:


> Guy makes bad joke. Snowflake thinks he should have his life ruined until he's unable to put food on the table. The outrage over small things is getting tired.


It's more than that with Cornette. He's a complete fucking bigoted asshole and more than once has bordered the line in particular with racism if not crossed it before. You don't have to be a snowflake to see that.

He hardly ever jokes, and when he does make bad jokes it's to the point where you wonder if he's joking at all or just being lord schadenfreude because that's all his life totals up to at this point. Fuck him and the monolithic sized bubble he lives in.


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

Alexander_G said:


> It's more than that with Cornette. He's a complete fucking bigoted asshole and more than once has bordered the line in particular with racism if not crossed it before. You don't have to be a snowflake to see that.
> 
> He hardly ever jokes, and when he does make bad jokes it's to the point where you wonder if he's joking at all or just being lord schadenfreude because that's all his life totals up to at this point. Fuck him and the monolithic sized bubble he lives in.


So, basically, you just don't like him, so you want his life ruined...

I've got other things to worry about than whether or not Cornette is a racist. I don't care, honestly. If he is a racist, that's his choice. I'm not going to waste my time worrying about it.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

RockOfJericho said:


> So, basically, you just don't like him, so you want his life ruined...
> 
> I've got other things to worry about than whether or not Cornette is a racist. I don't care, honestly. If he is a racist, that's his choice. I'm not going to waste my time worrying about it.


Fuck whether his life's ruined, I simply don't mind wrestling fans calling him out on his bullshit when it is necessary.


----------



## Yoshimitsu (Nov 22, 2019)

Cornette's comment can be compared to the phrase used by commentators in the past "He has a chance like an one-legged man in an ass kicking contest". Dark humor but nobody has a real problem with handicapped people just like Cornette didn't mean to offend black people, he wanted to put Murdoch over as a tough S.O.B. just like JR said about Benoit on commentary "Tougher than a 2$ steak". Just like the phrase to praise someone as smart and clever " He is able to sell a pig in Iraq" nobody said that to put down muslims as hypocrites who secretly eat pork, nobody thought about muslims here in the first place, it's all about to call someone that special, he's able to own the stereotypes and do the impossible, just like the Chuck Norris jokes and the Trevor comment was a Chuck Norris-type joke but today you should be careful about everything.
Let's say the Cornette comment was racist but what about the Roman Reigns & Sheamus segment, Irish men smuggling tater tots? But that was a wrestler with a darker skin mocking a white guy so I guess therefore it's not racist.

People go crazy about Cornette yet we have on NBC every night Lilly Singh making racist jokes with no consequences. But she likes to call herself a bisexual woman of color and the jokes are about white people therefore it's not a bad thing I guess.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

Yoshimitsu said:


> Cornette's comment can be compared to the phrase used by commentators in the past "He has a chance like an one-legged man in an ass kicking contest". Dark humor but nobody has a real problem with handicapped people just like Cornette didn't mean to offend black people, he wanted to put Murdoch over as a tough S.O.B. just like JR said about Benoit on commentary "Tougher than a 2$ steak". Just like the phrase to praise someone as smart and clever " He is able to sell a pig in Iraq" nobody said that to put down muslims as hypocrites who secretly eat pork, nobody thought about muslims here in the first place, it's all about to call someone that special, he's able to own the stereotypes and do the impossible, just like the Chuck Norris jokes and the Trevor comment was a Chuck Norris-type joke but today you should be careful about everything.
> Let's say the Cornette comment was racist but what about the Roman Reigns & Sheamus segment, Irish men smuggling tater tots? But that was a wrestler with a darker skin mocking a white guy so I guess therefore it's not racist.
> 
> People go crazy about Cornette yet we have on NBC every night Lilly Singh making racist jokes with no consequences. But she likes to call herself a bisexual woman of color and the jokes are about white people therefore it's not a bad thing I guess.


Chuck Norris jokes are Ironic jokes that mock how much of a terrible actor he is, at least at first that was the case


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

I think the comment was obviously done in poor taste but I don't think the guy should be fired or anything like that. If Cornette's had a long racist history, that's one thing, but does anyone have any proof of this?

That being said I think people are misconstruing Cornette's attempt to be comical with some sort of maliciousness which is a pretty huge jump. For example if a guy makes a joke about females being bad drivers, that doesn't mean that the person thinks women deserve to be persecuted or discriminated against, rather they are just trying to be funny. I just don't see how people jump to "I find that offensive so you must be racist" immediately.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Cornette not worth the headache. I don't blame the nwa for cutting ties. Cornette is not even a wrestler. I doubt fans watch shows just to hear the commentary. Don't be weird


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

It's an evil world we live in.


----------



## Violent By Design (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Time To BLACK BALL Jim Cornette*



King Kong Brody said:


> Agreed. So many little beta bitch boys all offended these days. God help them when they finally leave their moms basement and get a job in a factory or on a building site and find out how real people talk outside of their safe space.



You actually think that joke is so funny that if someone didn't laugh it's because they're a snowflake? You must really kill it at the socials.

His joke doesn't even make sense, it's about as dumb as saying Chinese people will do anything for Sushi or Serbians will do anything for pasta. It's over delivered, cringe, and has boring outdated content. Aka, not funny.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

You people are still bitching about this? Get a life. Nothing better to do than continuously bitch about 1 bad joke. Its nothing more than facts that its snow flake social justice warriors bitching. He says one joke and the people bitching have much more severe comments towards him on social media like he should die compared to his so called offensive joke.

He even said if people asked to not use it he would stop but instead the upset people say worat bad things. 

Should have been 1 day of this and moved on with your lives but its clear they dont have any.


Same people bitching also bitched about the joker movie saying its wrong. Yet its rated R and now one of the most successful movies ever. What does that say? It saya that this small geoup of bed wetters need lives and to stop trying to make people not be human. We want to see that movoe and many never even thought a thung of that joke. 

Not one person in NWA even noticed the comment cus it shouldnt have beeen a big deal. Stupid comment went over everyone's head except for the losers that look to seak drama because they cant find happiness 



That says enough


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Cornette should not have made the joke, but that's because the aim is off. It makes fun of starving people (not black people), which isn't their fault. Blame the governments and the global systems that perpetuate these unfortunate conditions. Pretty obvious the reason people want to blackball him isn't because of alleged racism, given that they were against him when he has very clearly been against racism. It's because he talks shit about their favorite wrestlers and makes them feel stupid.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

*Re: Time To BLACK BALL Jim Cornette*



Violent By Design said:


> You actually think that joke is so funny that if someone didn't laugh it's because they're a snowflake? You must really kill it at the socials.
> 
> His joke doesn't even make sense, it's about as dumb as saying Chinese people will do anything for Sushi or Serbians will do anything for pasta. It's over delivered, cringe, and has boring outdated content. Aka, not funny.


Jokes aren't funny when they have to be explained butttt...

The joke makes total sense. He is saying Trevor Murdoch is so tough that he went to an African country where people were starving with food attached to him and he made it out alive. The general thinking being that these people would do anything for food including trying to kill Murdoch because they're starving and desperate for food. Murdoch was tough enough to fight hordes and hordes of hungry murderous people off. It's an amusing thought.

The comment isn't designed to be racist or insensitive to these people moreso it's just simply a funny image in your mind. The Ethiopian famine ended 30+ years ago which is more than enough time to make jokes about it.

I personally don't think the joke is that funny but it's certainly not offensive either. He probably should've gone with a different item of food but I don't think many people think that Africans are obsessed with fried chicken either unless they dabble in stereotypes.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

I personally wasn't offended by that comment as much as I was by his past comments. I don't check for him enough to really care. Glad NWA stood up for what's right tho. Rumors I read just pinpoint him as a hateful man. to each their own.

The audio, which didn't sound too much like him, and may have been doctored; of him using the strong ER to describe a black wrestling fan he didn't like, turned me off. Also, threatening to kill Brock, yuck.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Time To BLACK BALL Jim Cornette*



Chip Chipperson said:


> Jokes aren't funny when they have to be explained butttt...
> 
> The joke makes total sense. He is saying Trevor Murdoch is so tough that he went to an African country where people were starving with food attached to him and he made it out alive. The general thinking being that these people would do anything for food including trying to kill Murdoch because they're starving and desperate for food. Murdoch was tough enough to fight hordes and hordes of hungry murderous people off. It's an amusing thought.
> 
> ...


He didn't say "food". He specifically said fried chicken. He claims he picked fried chicken randomly, but if you believe that I've got a bridge for sale.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> I personally wasn't offended by that comment as much as I was by his past comments. I don't check for him enough to really care. Glad NWA stood up for what's right tho. Rumors I read just pinpoint him as a hateful man. to each their own.
> 
> The audio, which didn't sound too much like him, and may have been doctored; of him using the strong ER to describe a black wrestling fan he didn't like, turned me off. Also, threatening to kill Brock, yuck.


That audio of dropping the N bomb casually is what makes this joke he made SO MUCH WORSE.

Imagine if Hulk Hogan made the same exact joke on WWE programming. That's obviously different than if some other random old white dude said the joke, because he's Hulk Hogan. There's a history there.


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

I enjoy watching liberals eat their own


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

Jesus H Christ some of you guys are complete soy boy beta cucks. wahh I'm offended. Fuck off, that shtick ain't going to get you laid by anything above a 3. 

The reason why we'll never have another attitude era isn't because of the sponsors, it's because of SJW fans, like the ones in this thread. 

Sickening. and you wonder why Trump got elected?


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Seems like NWA is losing a lot of it's audience over this. Just another example of why submitting to SJWs and those that don't ether watch or even like your product isn't the financially best thing to do. If the majority of NWA fans don't have an issue with Cornette's joke then their opinions should be what matters more.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RamPaige said:


> Seems like NWA is losing a lot of it's audience over this. Just another example of why submitting to SJWs and those that don't ether watch or even like your product isn't the financially best thing to do. If the majority of NWA fans don't have an issue with Cornette's joke then their opinions should be what matters more.



Exactly. I couldnt care less,Bad joke or not its 3 seconds of anyones life that they can move on from.But NWA has been snow falking approach about this and even Jim pointed it out. They look stupid. The watching fan base are not snow flakes.


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

shandcraig said:


> Exactly. I couldnt care less,Bad joke or not its 3 seconds of anyones life that they can move on from.But NWA has been snow falking approach about this and even Jim pointed it out. They look stupid. The watching fan base are not snow flakes.


They have lost some viewers. For 1 month their show were getting 200 000 views for the week. They maintained that. By the start of this weeks power they will probably be at 125 000 views. Jim cornette has a pretty big audience on Youtube. He gets 40-80 thousands views for his podcast on a weekly basis.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

RamPaige said:


> Seems like NWA is losing a lot of it's audience over this. Just another example of why submitting to SJWs and those that don't ether watch or even like your product isn't the financially best thing to do. If the majority of NWA fans don't have an issue with Cornette's joke then their opinions should be what matters more.


Who knew catering to whiny SJWs who had no intention of watching the program was a bad idea?


----------



## KingTonga (Aug 2, 2010)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> I personally wasn't offended by that comment as much as I was by his past comments. I don't check for him enough to really care. Glad NWA stood up for what's right tho. Rumors I read just pinpoint him as a hateful man. to each their own.
> 
> The audio, which didn't sound too much like him, and may have been doctored; of him using the strong ER to describe a black wrestling fan he didn't like, turned me off. Also, threatening to kill Brock, yuck.


'threatening to kill Brock, yuck' - wow. Are you actually offended by Cornette recounting a story where he threatens to shoot Brock Lesnar? Why?

If you're going to be that sensitive, shouldn't you be more concerned with Brock's conduct? Bearing in mind Cornette was threatening to shoot Brock in response to Brock effectively sexually assaulting someone (who happened to be Cornette's significant other). Seems like a clear case of selective outrage.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

shandcraig said:


> Exactly. I couldnt care less,Bad joke or not its 3 seconds of anyones life that they can move on from.But NWA has been snow falking approach about this and even Jim pointed it out. They look stupid. The watching fan base are not snow flakes.


This whole thing has been blown out of proportion. Honestly, fuckin Lagana, Corgan, and Cornette should have all sat in front of the camera in a taped segment for last weeks episode and just apologized to the fans, call it a day and just move on. No need to send Cornette packing. Some people still do not get it what guys like him and even Ross who was getting into trouble for some comments still can bring to a promotion. The SJW's are not the audience, if they were we would be kicking ass with wrestling viewership. It is the select few that start this huge deal and get people rallied.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

KingTonga said:


> 'threatening to kill Brock, yuck' - wow. Are you actually offended by Cornette recounting a story where he threatens to shoot Brock Lesnar? Why?
> 
> If you're going to be that sensitive, shouldn't you be more concerned with Brock's conduct? Bearing in mind Cornette was threatening to shoot Brock in response to Brock effectively sexually assaulting someone (who happened to be Cornette's significant other). Seems like a clear case of selective outrage.


I'll never forget hearing the stories on Wade Kellers podcasts years ago about Cornette trying to kill him over some things that Keller had reported on about Jim and the race riot in Smokey Mountain Wrestling with The Gangstas. Jim can be a crazy SOB.


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

LOL looks like this thread blew the fuck up! Cornette was pretty much low key beggingggg for gift cards on his podcast. Lame fuck. He needs to just vanish.


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

This piece of shit making podcasts like he's relevant trying to explain himself over a clearly racist joke trying to damage control by saying it's starvation joke (look dumb FUCK you could've said ANYTHING else other than FRIED CHICKEN which is an African-American stereotype)... especially when he was caught using the N word in a very deragatory way. Fuck this bigot


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Gh0stFace said:


> This piece of shit making podcasts like he's relevant trying to explain himself over a clearly racist joke trying to damage control by saying it's starvation joke (look dumb FUCK you could've said ANYTHING else other than FRIED CHICKEN which is an African-American stereotype)... especially when he was caught using the N word in a very deragatory way. Fuck this bigot



Its comments like this that continues to hurt the wrestling business. Get over it it was a petty joke. Yet you have to after what 2 weeks later still run your mouth when everyone should have moved on. These type of people simply dont have enough good going on in their lives. So instead they continue to parade the internet bitching about everyone and anything and cant contribute. Lets fuss about this for another 6 months. 

NWA has lost a shit done of fans because of the way NWA handled the situatiation because most of its fans dont care and found they made it a big deal and made themselves look bad. Get over yourself and find something to do with your life. You shouldnt be bitching about this anymore. MOVE ON ITS OVER


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> Its comments like this that continues to hurt the wrestling business. Get over it it was a petty joke. Yet you have to after what 2 weeks later still run your mouth when everyone should have moved on. These type of people simply dont have enough good going on in their lives. So instead they continue to parade the internet bitching about everyone and anything and cant contribute. Lets fuss about this for another 6 months.
> 
> NWA has lost a shit done of fans because of the way NWA handled the situatiation because most of its fans dont care and found they made it a big deal and made themselves look bad. Get over yourself and find something to do with your life. You shouldnt be bitching about this anymore. MOVE ON ITS OVER


STFU Carn ball.


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> Its comments like this that continues to hurt the wrestling business. Get over it it was a petty joke. Yet you have to after what 2 weeks later still run your mouth when everyone should have moved on. These type of people simply dont have enough good going on in their lives. So instead they continue to parade the internet bitching about everyone and anything and cant contribute. Lets fuss about this for another 6 months.
> 
> NWA has lost a shit done of fans because of the way NWA handled the situatiation because most of its fans dont care and found they made it a big deal and made themselves look bad. Get over yourself and find something to do with your life. You shouldnt be bitching about this anymore. MOVE ON ITS OVER


And no. It's Corny's toxicity and inability to adapt and adjust to the current changes that is hurting the wrestling business. No, it wasn't just some petty joke. He equated African-Americans with fried chicken in a joke which indicates he's COMPLETELY out of touch with reality. This joke confirms his mind is LITERALLY stuck in the '80's. He's the old grandpa yelling at the kids to stop playing with water in the summer, like some poster pointed out. All he does is bitch and complain.

There is a big difference between legitimately providing constructive criticism because you want to provide helpful feedback to empower the other party to succeed and downright hating due to PERSONAL GRUDGES with the intent of tearing the other party down. Corny, despite his fucking age (which should indicate that he would be WISE) is the latter and more retarded than kids from junior high-school name-calling each other. Kids that I remember were at least WITTY .... this idiot is not witty or funny. He just comes off like a complete self-absorbed bigot.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

When Cornette first started podcasting he used to give awesome insight but then he started to personally attack people over the years. For awhile, only Russo was his target. Now he saying people look like a child rapist, etc. His wife must be holding out or something(yeah he deserved that personal jab)


----------



## KingTonga (Aug 2, 2010)

Gh0stFace said:


> And no. It's Corny's toxicity and inability to adapt and adjust to the current changes that is hurting the wrestling business. No, it wasn't just some petty joke. He equated African-Americans with fried chicken in a joke which indicates he's COMPLETELY out of touch with reality. This joke confirms his mind is LITERALLY stuck in the '80's. He's the old grandpa yelling at the kids to stop playing with water in the summer, like some poster pointed out. All he does is bitch and complain.
> 
> There is a big difference between legitimately providing constructive criticism because you want to provide helpful feedback to empower the other party to succeed and downright hating due to PERSONAL GRUDGES with the intent of tearing the other party down. Corny, despite his fucking age (which should indicate that he would be WISE) is the latter and more retarded than kids from junior high-school name-calling each other. Kids that I remember were at least WITTY .... this idiot is not witty or funny. He just comes off like a complete self-absorbed bigot.


He didn't equate African Americans with anything, did he? I think you're out of touch with reality here, imagining comments, comparisons and/or inferences that simply weren't made.

The Ethiopian famine is a dated reference and if that's all his commentary consisted of then perhaps it could be said that Cornette's mindset is stuck in the 80s. Of course, you'd have to accept that it was an Ethiopian famine reference in the first place and, separately, his mind can't possibly be 'LITERALLY stuck in the '80's' - again, that would suggest that you're out of touch with reality (or at least the English language).

In terms of his bitching and complaining, yes, he does that at times (not all of the time, as anyone who paid any attention to him would know). That's part of his shtick. Look at his body of work - getting 'fired up' is what he does. He's generally entertaining when he does it and the bitching and complaining is generally accompanied by exposition as to why he's 'fired up' - which is often informative. 

There is one guy Cornette seems to genuinely hate and that's Vince Russo. He rarely spends time on him these days and seemingly hasn't done so for a while now. Any criticism he has for wrestlers generally does have a constructive element and/or a clear rationale to it. I'm fairly sure he doesn't 'hate' most of the people he criticises.

In any event, you do know that you are allowed to criticise and/or dislike others, their conduct and their choices, right? I mean, Jim Cornette can criticise and/or dislike others in the same way that you can criticise and/or dislike Jim Cornette. It's not justbecause he's commenting on individuals within an industry he has been involved with for almost 40 years and he's followed his whole life, there's more to it than that; I'm sure there's a term for it - maybe even a convention or constitution that refers to it...


----------

